# The 65 Most Perfectly Timed Military Photos You’ll Ever See



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 2, 2015)

They are all listed in story, no 'multi-clicks' to move from photo-to-photo.  I have questions about some, but figure I'll give a few days for folks to check out.  Some of these are just amazing...

http://www.rsvlts.com/2015/03/31/perfect-timed-military-photos/

Examples:


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Great photos! Thanks for the link!!


----------



## pardus (Apr 3, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## Grunt (Apr 3, 2015)

Now I have 65 more options for new screen savers! 

Very cool photos indeed.


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 3, 2015)

My personal faves: Marine drill team with Fat Albert overhead, and the flying dog attacking the bite sleeve.


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 3, 2015)

The Carl G and AT-4 photos are awesome.


----------



## parallel (Apr 3, 2015)

I can add another, this was taken from the bridge of the USS John L Hall (FFG-32) circa 1987-88ish.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 3, 2015)

Was the harrier crash the same in Afghanistan (there was a youtube video of it)?


----------



## pardus (Apr 3, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Was the harrier crash the same in Afghanistan (there was a youtube video of it)?



That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Dame (Apr 4, 2015)

Photographer: David Havenhand, RIP


----------



## JHD (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks for sharing.  These are terrific.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 5, 2015)

That was fun. Thanks


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 5, 2015)

You can really see how much those Iowa class would move sideways when they fired all their guns. 

Interestingly, those small turrets have 2x 127mm guns, so one of those turrets has the gun firepower of our entire frigate fleet.


----------

